# Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Die Natur- und Artenschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus​*
*Freie Demokraten fordern Naturschutzpolitik im Einklang mit Eigentumsrecht und Nutzung*

In der heutigen Landtagsdebatte zur Erhaltung biologischer Vielfalt in Baden-Württemberg kritisierte der FDP/DVP-Fraktionsvorsitze,* Dr. Hans-Ulrich Rülke*, die wolkigen Einlassungen des Ministerpräsidenten und der Fraktionsvorsitzenden von Grünen und CDU:

„Der Artenschutz ist zweifelsohne ein wichtiges Thema, bei dessen Zielen in diesem Parlament viel Konsens besteht, aber angesichts der vielen poetischen Exkurse bringt diese Landtagsdebatte keinen Erkenntnisgewinn.“ Zudem grenzten die Grünen aus ihrem Verständnis von Artenschutz viele Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus, die tagtäglich Großes für die Erhaltung der Biodiversität leisteten. „Ich hätte mir heute von unserem Ministerpräsidenten beispielsweise auch ein Bekenntnis  zur konventionellen Landwirtschaft gewünscht, nicht nur zum Ökolandbau.  Genauso vergessen wurden Jäger und Angler, die wertvollen Naturschutz  betreiben; im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grünen sind Jäger und Angler sogar staatlich geprüfte Naturschützer.“ Mit Kritik begegnete Rülke auch der Bemerkung des Grünen-Fraktionsvorsitzenden Andreas Schwarz, ökologische Schäden seien implizite Schulden. „Sie wollen eine Logik durchsetzen, nach der das Land überall dort Schulden hat, wo Sie gerade Geld ausgeben möchten.“


Der Sprecher der FDP/DVP-Fraktion für Naturschutz, *Andreas Glück*, hatte zuvor kritisiert, auch unter Grün-Schwarz dominierten weiterhin eigentumsfeindliche Zwangsmaßnahmen und nicht der bewährte und auf Kooperation setzende Vertragsnaturschutz. „Wir sind in Baden-Württemberg lange sehr gut damit gefahren, das bewährte Prinzip ‚Schützen durch Nützen‘ anzuwenden. Aber unter denen Grünen, ganz gleich mit welchem Juniorpartner, geht der Trend zum Totalreservat, zur Flächenstilllegung und zur künstlich hergestellten Wildnis.“ Inzwischen gelte die Devise „Zaun drum herum und keiner darf mehr herein, außer den Grünen und den von ihnen ernannten Aufpassern.“ Den Grünen mangele es auch am Respekt vor dem Recht am Grundeigentum, kritisierte Glück. „Egal ob Gewässerrandstreifen, landesgesetzliches Grünlandumbruchverbot oder Beschränkung des Jagdrechts – Grün-Schwarz macht bei der Gängelung des Eigentumsrechts gerade dort weiter, wo Grün-Rot aufgehört hat“, so der liberale Naturschutzsprecher.

Der von den Grünen nun schon zum wiederholten Male gewählte Debattentitel „Erhalten was uns erhält“ bedeute im Kern nichts anderes als Nachhaltigkeit. „Nur vergessen die Grünen immer, dass Nachhaltigkeit im modernen Sinne sich nicht nur auf Artenvielfalt und Ressourceneffizienz beschränkt, es bedeutet auch beste Bildung, wirtschaftliche Entwicklung und Haushaltsdisziplin, damit wir nicht auf Kosten unserer Kinder und Enkel leben.“ Zu diesem Prinzip passen die jüngsten Parteitagsbeschlüsse der Grünen aus Glücks Sicht nicht. „Der Verbrennungsmotor, insbesondere der Diesel, hat Baden-Württemberg wohlhabend gemacht. Anstatt diese Stärke im Sinne des Klimaschutzes weiterzuentwickeln, wollen die Grünen nun mit einem ideologischen Technologieverbot den Ast absägen, auf dem wir sitzen.“



Doch auch wer den Nachhaltigkeitsbegriff enger fasse, komme unweigerlich zu dem Schluss, dass die Grünen hier eine schlechte Figur machten. Anstatt die sieben Naturparke, die etwa ein Drittel der Landesfläche umfassten, weiterzuentwickeln, oder den nunmehr zwei Biosphärengebieten im Land die von der UNESCO geforderte personelle Mindestausstattung zu ermöglichen, versenke die grün-schwarze Landesregierung in ihrem Prestigeprojekt „Nationalpark Schwarzwald“ eine Steuermillion nach der anderen, unter anderem für eine Holzfassade aus nordamerikanischer Alaskazeder. „Das Prinzip ‚Koste es, was es wolle‘, dem die Grünen anscheinend beim Bau des inzwischen schon 37 Millionen teuren Nationalpark-Besucherzentrums folgen, passt nicht zum Anspruch der Nachhaltigkeit“, sagte Glück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*



> „Ich hätte mir heute von unserem Ministerpräsidenten beispielsweise auch ein Bekenntnis zur konventionellen Landwirtschaft gewünscht, nicht nur zum Ökolandbau. Genauso vergessen wurden Jäger und Angler, die wertvollen Naturschutz betreiben; *im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grünen sind Jäger und Angler sogar staatlich geprüfte Naturschützer.“*


#6#6#6#6
Das einzige gute Argument für die Prüfung ..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6
> Das einzige gute Argument für die Prüfung ..



Ich bin schon immer ein Befürworter der Fischerprüfung gewesen. Diese ist nämlich ein gutes Argument für die Kompetenz des Anglers, zu entscheiden, ob er einen Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*

Ich bleibe Gegner, erkenne aber hiermit das einzig sinnvolle Argument an: 
GRÜNE und Schützer ärgern ;-))


----------



## iXware (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*

Hallo Thomas,

also ich persönlich finde auch, daß eine Prüfung sehr sinnvoll ist. Aber das Brandenburger Modell finde ich auch in den Ansätzen nicht schlecht... reines Friedfischangeln ohne Prüfung, und wenn man richitg angeln will, dann muß die Prüfung her...


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*

Man merkt, wie sich die Argumente zunehmend langsam an Kontur gewinnen und sich damit schärfen!

Sehr schön!



			
				iXware;4682270Aber das Brandenburger Modell finde ich auch in den Ansätzen nicht schlecht... reines Friedfischangeln ohne Prüfung schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich vom Ansatz auch sehr passend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Die Naturschutzpolitik der Grünen grenzt Bürgerinnen und Bürger au*

naja, warum für Raubfische geprüft und für Friedfische nicht?
Ist doch logischer Unfug.

Zum Thema Sinn der Prüfung gibts auch nen tollen Thread, da bitte das disktuieren:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....

*Zum Thema hier....*
Polemik an:
Da sind die B-W -FDPler Gott sei Dank etwas weiter als die in S-H, die ja genau mit diesen ungeprüften Verbotsgrünen koalieren wollen...

Das Argument ist klasse mit den nicht geprüften GRÜNEN - aber wer als GRÜNER dann vielleicht noch an Globuli glaubt und durch einseitige Ernährung gehandicapt ist, wirds vielleicht eh schwer bei Prüfungen haben ;-)))
Polemik aus


Wie die hier gescholtenen GRÜNEN so ticken und wie schnell man die mit guten Argumenten auseinander nehmen kann, zeigt neben der FDP hier auch der grüne MP Kretschmann selber (leider erzählt er das so nicht öffentlich):
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1960436474193565&id=100006816947642&pnref=story

;-)))))


----------

